# Will Petsmart price match all items from their internet store?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Just curious if anyone knows if Petsmart will price match all their items on their internet site. They have a HOB filter I want listed at $14 on the site, $20 in store. I know they've done it with higher priced items like Filstars, Eheims, etc.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I've had zero problems price matching at petsmart whether it is their online site or competitors. For the competitor price match, I've heard it depends on the manager present, not that I've dealt with that though.

I've also read that it is Petsmarts company policy to price match their online sites prices, I've price matched items that came to ~$4.00.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

nailalc said:


> I've also read that it is Petsmarts company policy to price match their online sites prices, I've price matched items that came to ~$4.00.


AWESOME!!! I know where I'm headed this weekend.

I checked out the same filter at Pets Supplies Plus today and they wanted either $22 or $24. It's a little further drive but the savings of ~$10 offsets the price of gas (plus there's a killer place to eat next door). I need to start price matching at other stores too.

Thank you.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I've used print-outs from online sites, say Big Al's, and saved ~$40.00 what they wanted in store and ~$30.00 on their online site. Some say you might have to leave and come back to find someone willing, but I've never had that experience.


----------



## GeoffinSTL (Jul 17, 2006)

i have had petsmart match me for big al's but i had a friend who was a manager there from when i worked there and he didnt care. after he left i had some trouble but found a manager who didnt care that it wasnt from petsmart.com but it was "supposed" to be from there. maybe we just get lucky.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

I'd say you just got lucky. My local PS was quick to let me know that they only price-matched their own site when I asked about it. 

AP Master Test kit was like $28 in the store, $14 on their site. The manager wasn't real happy about it  .


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm in PS like twice a week with price match stuff, they all know my by name now, and they joke around about how much of a pain in the butt I am.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Good luck. I tried doing that once at Petsmart(a filter) and also at Wal-Mart(a digital camera) and have had no luck, and both times I spoke with a manager. Granted, these are two different stores, but the online vs in-store price policies seem fairly universal. What I was basically told is that the online prices are set at lower prices because its actually cheaper for the company to send off merchandise that's sitting in a warehouse(much less overhead) than try to match those prices in the store. I know some of you have been successful, but maybe it depends on who you talk to....and if depends on who you talk to, then it really isn't a store policy but more of your taking advantage of a new, uninformed, or lazy employee that just wants to get rid of you 
-Ryan


----------

